

Is it OK for TM2 to require GPL forks but request dual-license patches? - sequoia
https://github.com/textmate/textmate/pull/1

======
ohgodthecat3
What I am confused about in this whole thing is because you are developing
these patches and fixes and additions using the gpl code doesn't that mean
that your patches cannot be released under the public domain as per the gpl
because of how your code was made.

I'm thinking of this in the same way that wordpress themes/plugins have to be
gpl if they use wordpress functions and such.

Wouldn't your patch have to be completely separate from textmates code to be
considered eligible for anything other than being licensed as gpl?

------
wmf
<http://producingoss.com/en/copyright-assignment.html>

<http://www.adventuresinoss.com/?p=1171>

[http://commons.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Open_Sources_2.0/O...](http://commons.oreilly.com/wiki/index.php/Open_Sources_2.0/Open_Source:_Competition_and_Evolution/Dual_Licensing)

------
sequoia
I do not mean this to be a push-poll, I'm pretty ignorant here and just want
to survey opinions. Personally I think it's the author's prerogative to
release his work under whatever terms suit him as it's his work and no one is
obligated to use his code or contribute to the project.

